# Where to buy CTS pots in Canada



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

Does anyone have an idea where the best place to buy CTS log pots in Canada? I'm looking at rewiring some LP and Strats
and I require some tapered pots. I saw some of the pricing from some online suppliers and was blown away by the cost for 4 pots, some wire and a couple of caps (for an LP job). I'm thinking the actual cost should be about half.

Thanks,

dj


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You might find what need here:

http://www.tonefordays.com/

Cheers

Dave


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

they have some 
http://www.guitarpartscanada.com/index.php?cPath=52_57_73
but i have never ordered from


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You might want to do a search on this forum for Guitar Parts Canada - a few people here weren't too happy with their service IIRC.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I buy mine from RS, they do ship by mail now so freight isn't a killer.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

greco said:


> You might find what need here:
> 
> http://www.tonefordays.com/
> 
> ...


+1. Jon is a GREAT guy to deal with.


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys.

Thorugh my searching, I have noticed several people having negative experieces with guitarpartscanada, so I'll stay clear of that place.

RS is a given, but seem pricey. The Tonefordays link seems good. I checked it out and Jon seems like a pretty cool cat.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

kewl, I didn't know Jon sold pots. I'll buy them from him from now on too.


----------



## ForcedFire (Jan 28, 2010)

You can buy CTS branded pots almost anywhere, they come rebranded as Fender, etc...but, they're not very good. I bought 4 Fender branded CTS pots from Steve's in MTL and they were a downgrade from the imports I had in my Agile. You don't need to go all the way to the RS superpot but their 'regular' CTS pots actually have a good log taper (the Fender branded ones have the poor import taper) and they actually measure over 500k. I spent ~$30 for garbage, now I have to spend another ~$45 for an RS set.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

dwagar said:


> I buy mine from RS, they do ship by mail now so freight isn't a killer.


+++1 They have great parts and excellent service.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

I bought some at my local Long & McQuade.


----------



## Doc Plus (Oct 21, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> You might want to do a search on this forum for Guitar Parts Canada - a few people here weren't too happy with their service IIRC.


+1
not serious, more than 1 month to send an order, etc ...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

take note...gutiarpartscanada does'nt keep anything in stock...he accumulates order..then ordered them at allparts of WDmusic at retail. just like i do.


----------

